# Where are M.O.ST products sourced?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

A lot of the low end Pinarello models are coming with their own branded M.O.ST components: crank, stem, post, saddles. Does anyone know where they are made? I'm guessing Taiwan.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Looks like FSA quality stuff. Quite good IMO.


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

FSA is making them for Pinarello...Nice looks but too expensive for an FSA product


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Here's where MOST are sourced from:

http://www.trigoncycles.com.tw/


----------

